

Show HN: Mixture + Dropbox + Mac + Windows = Fun - neilkinnish
http://kinnish.tumblr.com/post/31859507779

======
husky
Neil's not on a great connection so Dropbox was a bit slow to update

------
shanghainoddles
That is an interesting use of Dropbox for collaboration

------
enos_feedler
Is this going to be an open source project?

